# 1911 help.  Slide is "slow"



## The Rodney (Oct 22, 2012)

Springfield Armory 1911
Purchased 1991
3000 rounds max
No parts replaced

I got my 1911 out to scout with Saturday it was a cold morning.  Pulled slide back and released and she crept forward had to tap the slide home.  Unloaded and worked the action several times, she still creeps.  I noticed this once last year and didn't work it out but I know when the gun is warmer this does not happen.  Fired one round, casing ejected, new round did not load slide was not closed.  Rounds 2-7 fine.  Next mag all rounds fired.  Again this AM with cold steel she creeps forward.  Ideas?

Also, with a spring that is 20 years old should I just replace it or for that matter replace some other parts simply for "scheduled maintenance?"


----------



## fishtail (Oct 22, 2012)

Now that you mentioned it the spring would be a good suspect.
I'd first brush it down real good with hot water and soap then use a good lubricant to see if it improves.
Automatic transmission fluid or 3in1 oil would be my preference.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 22, 2012)

I am not familiar with the Springfield. Mine are Colts with the exception of a .38 Super Caspian Custom. I would not trust my life to a mal-functioning weapon. Has it been properly broken in with at least 200 rounds down the tube? I have a Colt that was customized that showed those symptoms when brand new, but resolved by the time 100 rounds went through it. If that does not resolve the issue I'd send it to a competent gunsmith with 1911 experience.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 22, 2012)

The slide being slow to return is common in guns that have been lubed and shot for awhile then set and or carried. Dirt and powder fouling gets into the oil over time turning it into a thick goo. This slows it down.

Take the recoil spring out and see how easy and smooth it cycles. It should close by pointing it down.

CLEAN the gun, all of it.  Then oil the parts and wipe them with a patch removing the excess oil.

Pay attention to the rails and outside of barrel/bushing.
The slide lugs and area where barrel lugs ride in the slide need to be clean.

The problem you describe can also be caused by a gun that the rails have been dry and not cleaned for a while. This will let crud from carrying build up as well as rust to start.

I have seen this many times and the main cause is improper cleaning. Not cleaning it or over oiling and carrying collecting crud.

Springs do not go bad as fast as some think. A clean gun will work with a very light spring as in a target/ bullseye gun.

Some operators set up the spring so that the gun can be cycled by catching the rear sight on the pants leg and racking the action. Yes it recoils harder and it is rough on the gun but it will cycle.

If it worked before clean it first before replacing a spring.

There is another problem that slows the slide but if you have not altered/ bent a part it is not your problem.


----------



## jglenn (Oct 22, 2012)

std 5" 1911 uses a 16lb recoil spring. replace it.


clean it and use a good thin grease or oil on the slide.. CLP will work fine. some oils gum up  when cold which may be contributing to your issue if you didn't clean and lube it prior to shoting it


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh man you are as bad as me. I picked up my 1911 the other day for the first time in a couple of years. Decided to do a little PM on it. Well it had a little rust under the grip so I decided a complete disassembly was in order. Found the Sear spring was cracked at the lower locating tang so off to Midway to order a new one. Found the hammer and sear gunked up and kind of balky and the slide rails rough so I totally cleaned the stripped frame and parts now waiting on Midway. I think I am going to take a little better care of the lady from now on.  I used to love shooting it before the Glocks came home with me.


----------



## The Rodney (Oct 23, 2012)

It has been in my glovebox for a year without cleaning though I cycled it a few times to load and unload when I carry it into the woods.  She will get a good scrubbing and better care.  My thought was since she stayed in a holster in my glovebox she would be fine.  Appreciate the advice!


----------



## WGSNewnan (Oct 24, 2012)

my guess is the lube has hardened or gunked up. that combined with a weak spring. a total disassembly and cleaning might do the trick. for the cost of a new spring i would replace it also. 

BTW - do you remember what it was lubed with?


----------

